# Results for Memphis In May Posted



## LarryWolfe (May 29, 2007)

EXCELLENT JOB MIKE!!  That's some of the best cookers in the World, great job!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2007)

Fantastic, congrats!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 30, 2007)

Swinebuck said:
			
		

> Yes it can be expensive.  Our *final total for MIM was $3500.*  The smaller contests are nearly as expensive.
> Thanks
> Mike
> Swinebuck


   [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=eek2.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_178.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (May 31, 2007)

Great Job.  I look forward too meeting you next year.


----------

